# My son meets Violet



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Violet is a roller pigeon that Renee contacted me about and I took it in a little while ago, I just got some pictures developed and this is one of them. This is when Violet and my son Nicholas first met. I thought it was just too cute to keep to myself so I am posting it. I hope you enjoy it
Lucky Boy both my kids have my husbands eyes, I am so jealous!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Too cute!!..........how old is he? (the baby, not the bird)......LOL


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

He just turned Five months My lil Man!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

He sure is a sweety. My brother is coming next week with his 14 month old son, that I've never seen. Can't wait. His wife is pregnant again and we ALL want a little girl. Got LOTS of boys in this family.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a precious picture.
You have the most beautiful babes.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kristen, Nicholas is a beautiful little boy. I love those big blue eyes. He didn't seem to be afraid of Violet at all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful picture, Kristen! Thank you for sharing with us! Your son is such a handsome little fella!

Terry


----------

